# BUTTER 2020



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Happy New Year! New year, new lawn journal!
2020 goals: Keep things simple and have a have a nicer lawn than last year. Seems easy enough, right?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

1" of rain yesterday and 4" of snow today.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Happy Kansas Day!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

We had that scalloped effect in the snow one year, too. It looked like sand...it was so cool.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I threw out a couple hundred pounds of old(very old) worm casting and used coffee grounds. Also spot treated some Poa trivialis with glyphosate on a sponge. I could have mowed but chose to wait a bit. The weather has been awesome!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Every spring I'm so excited for the first mow. Then I mow and I am equally as disappointed!
Even though we have had great weather it's still kinda early.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I know the feeling. Mowed last week. Took off a half inch of dead stuff at the same setting I left off with in the Fall, and it doesn't look much different after the mow.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Those edges are looking pretty sharp for the first mow too


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

The color on the areas coming out of dormancy looks great! You should have a fantastic start to the season in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

This is something curious that I noticed.
Two weeks ago a dabbed the top of a few clumps of Poa trivialis with glyphosate on a sponge. All the spots responded but some different than others.

Some turned yellow.


Some turned purple.

It's entirely possible that I misidentified some of it as Poa triv. or possible that it's a different "variety" of Poa triv.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

It has been raining every couple days and the temps have been up and down. The lawn is greening up nicely yet still lacks consistency.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I mowed for the second time this year.
It's still got a ways to go but it's gettin there.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Air temp up, soil temp up, Forsythia blooming, Redbud showing some color, the planets aligned and the earth has nearly stopped spinning. So I applied pre-m. I haven't used any for the last four or five years. I did the front and back, +/-20 k square feet. I realized something I had suspected for quite some time...I'm in horrible physical condition! So I had a beer! Just one.

The Big One!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I laid down my first stripes of the year tonight.

The color seems more mid summer green than early spring green. I hit it pretty good with nitrogen in the fall and early winter. I still have plenty of Poa annua, Poa triv and a couple other yet to be identified grassy weeds along with a few various broadleaf weeds. I treated the Poa annua and broadleaf with tenacity plus triclopyr. Before green up I treated some of the Poa triv with glyphosate but I haven't got the courage up yet to hit the spots I missed or skipped. It's a constant battle between good and evil and sometimes I am my own worst enemy but I think it's gonna be a good year.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I had a wonderful evening mowing tonight.
The weather is perfect and the grass is getting there. Then I had to work on the dishwasher for a couple hours only to determine that it's time for a new dishwasher.


I think I spend more time taking pictures after I mow than I actually spend mowing!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Your color looks fantastic! It appears your spreader is doing a great job regardless of the Lesco product.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> Your color looks fantastic! It appears your spreader is doing a great job regardless of the Lesco product.


^+1
The vintage Snapper is really getting it done! :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your lines are always so straight and evenly spaced. Awesome.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Looking good like always


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Butter said:


> I had a wonderful evening mowing tonight.
> The weather is perfect and the grass is getting there. Then I had to work on the dishwasher for a couple hours only to determine that it's time for a new dishwasher.
> 
> 
> I think I spend more time taking pictures after I mow than I actually spend mowing!


Man, this is outstanding!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@TulsaFan Thanks! That spreader does an awesome job regardless of the product. I've not a lot of the well cared for lawns in my area have really good color already in the season. We had a mild winter and an early spring.
I also hit mine with plenty of N in the fall and early winter, more opportunity to use my spreader!
@Chris LI Thanks! I'll have to put up a picture of the BEAST the next time I mow.
@g-man Thanks! Straight lines are something I have to work hard at. Mowing straight does not come natural for me.
@ksturfguy Thanks! This is some great weather we're having!
@social port Thank you!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

:thumbup: 
That's right, I love the name you gave it and the homemade striping kit you made for it. Mine is a newer model 2014 with steel deck, and I remember drooling over the classic aluminum deck models I used to see when I grew up in the 80's, which drew me to it. I love the power, Simplicity and versatility with the 4 unique blades I have for it (yup, the Simplicity name plugs itself). I felt the kinship when I first saw it mentioned in one of your posts.


----------



## Jfarm_13 (Sep 22, 2019)

Yard is looking great!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I mowed last night. The lawn is growing like crazy! It's getting kind of dry. My indicator spots are starting to show a little stress. We've also had some overnight lows below freezing, which the fescue loves but also contributes to the soil drying. It's supposed to rain sometime this weekend. If it doesn't I'll be turning on the irrigation.

Here's the BEAST flexing her muscle for a post mow glamour shot!

B is for BEAST!


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Your turf looks great!

We're supposed to get a little snow here tomorrow as well... things are already a pretty dark green. I haven't mowed yet but this is making me look forward to it!


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Stripe game is point. Looks great.


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

Nevermind the grass, that mower is the winner!

Looking extremely good :thumbup:


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

...and the BEAST wins again! :thumbsup:


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Did you guys end up getting any rain? I missed almost all of it. Sprinkled enough to get driveway somewhat wet and that's it. If we don't get any today then like you said going to have to start irrigating. It's dry!


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

We ended up getting a good amount on the Missouri side. Looks like we are in store for some more this afternoon. @Butter your lawn is off to a fantastic start, stripes are on point as usual!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

We only got a few drops at best. Hopefully some today. It's quite the contrast from last year.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I didn't have the rain gauge out today but we finally got some. Maybe a 1/10 of an inch, not a lot but better then nothing.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I got 1/8" of rain today mostly this morning. It's supposed to be below freezing the next couple nights after being 90 last week. Ya gotta love Kansas weather!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Over the last eight days the overnight low was at or below freezing five times. After the first night I thought the turf might respond similar to the first frosts in the fall and get darker. It did not. After repeated frost it lost some color.
Thursday and into early Friday morning I got 1" of much needed rain plus a few snowflakes.
A few posts back I mentioned that I am often my own worst enemy. Here is the first example of the year. I got some bleaching of the fescue from the Tenacity+Tryclopyr app a few weeks ago. I tend to be more than a little heavy handed with chemicals. I'm gonna try to be better. 
Anyway today is a great day. I mowed this morning. After mowing 3 or 4 times one direction, today I mowed the complementary stripes.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Complementary stripes are the best. Such an awesome touch. Looks great.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks SP!
Saturday I mowed and Sunday I noticed that grey haze from jagged cuts. I hope that it's more environmental than equipment related. It was cold all last week and it got a little longer than I usually let it get. I did have a sharp blade. I noticed a lot of lawns in the area looked similar.
This morning we got 1/4" of rain.
This evening I plugged some TTTF from the back into spots in the front that I had killed earlier in the spring. I know TTTF won't spread like KBG but they are small spots and should thicken up. I have always wanted to try this. Those spots were driving me crazy.


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Looking great man, nice stripes


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Has Tru Green attempted to stick a sign in your yard regarding their outstanding work? :lol:


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@gregonfire Thanks!
@pennstater2005 No Tru Green sign yet. If that every happened I would have a lot of fun with it! I did get a letter in the mail from them.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous Kansas day today!
Upper 70's and no wind.
Yesterday we got 1/4" of rain.
I had planned to mow at 3" until the hot, humid, fungus weather was past but I just can't seem to stay ahead of it. I just can't get the quality of cut with the equipment that I have. Anyway I mowed tonight. I don't know that I broke the 1/3 rule, mathematically, but I certainly pushed it to the edge. Next mow I'll go to my maximum height.
I've nearly lost my second set of stripes.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

First off I want to say that the number of lawn journals is amazing! It's hard too keep up with them all this time of year. I wish I could comment on them all. I love seeing all the great things people are doing in their lawns, landscapes and gardens!
We've been having really nice weather. 
I moved a few more plugs. I can see why you KBG folks do it. It's really fun and rewarding.
Friday it rained 1". Saturday I sprayed some micro nutrients, mostly for the iron. I have a crappy old backpack sprayer and I'm not very good at spraying so we'll see how it comes out. I did cut the rate in half and sprayed two directions. I guess I'll know in a few days.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I mowed


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

The lawn looks great!!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@drob14 Thanks!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thursday is my favorite day to mow!



Sorry about that second pic. Mrs. Butters "garden boy" popped his head in the shot but it's the best pic showing color and stripes.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Applied original Carbon X. .5lbs N/K


----------



## Socks (Jul 26, 2019)

Absolutely rocking it this year! Love the density of the TTTF. Are you still using the Snapper?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks Socks! Yep, still rolling with the old Snapper.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Looking great. Those stripes are awesome!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks uts!


----------



## Socks (Jul 26, 2019)

Socks said:


> Absolutely rocking it this year! Love the density of the TTTF. Are you still using the Snapper?


I've always wanted to get a snapper. I've heard the suction is amazing, and by the looks of it helps lay down some amazing stripes!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Looking good like always


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks! @ksturfguy


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

So I should have mowed Sunday. The weather was perfect and I should have mowed but I didn't. So I was gonna mow Monday but it rained 1 1/4". So I mowed this evening. I probably broke the 1/3 rule by a little bit and the fescue gets stalky and tough to cut this time of year anyway as it's naturally wanting to seed. So I expect it to look a little rough the next few days but tonight, post mow, it looks pretty good. Sorry for the dark picture, I had to take the family for Mexican food and margaritas for Cinco de Mayo.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That front lawn always looks so good. Trugreen should take pictures of it for their advertisements.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks g-man. I really don't want Trugreen near my lawn.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

You're dominating the neighborhood as usual! You have lots of practice keeping those stripes straight as an arrow. Changing the time of day on your photo is pretty cool. I think the light conditions make the lawn really pop.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks Chris LI.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thursday it rained 1/4"
Friday I mowed. I almost got hit by a car. I was trying to keep my stripes straight as I was mowing through the ditch and didn't see my neighbor driving down the street.
The last two nights have been cold with lows in the mid 30's.
This time of year I can really see the few spots of KBG that I have because it's seeding heavily. TTTF is getting stemmy.

Yesterday I decided that I kinda want to find a night job so I can be home in the early afternoon when the lawn looks it's best!


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

Butter said:


>


Here to check out your Tamukyama maple. Thanks for pointing it out👍🏼 It's a beauty! I like the plantings in that border, manicured ball shaped (box plants?) for pops of structure, hostas behind the maple in the shade, height from the tall thin firs. You're smashing it. Shame about the grass...😝  
:clapping: :thumbsup:


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Mark B Thanks!
Yes boxwood. I really like boxwood. The tall thin trees are Juniper.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

It's been cold and dreary all week. 
The lawn and I are both in need of some sunshine.
This evening I mowed.

I noticed a lot of weird yellow blades. The weather has not been conducive for fungus, at least not Brown Patch. I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Not sure. Maybe lack of sunlight? Lack of iron?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Maybe lack of sunlight, we haven't had much sun all week.
I applied Growth Products Micrel for iron three weeks ago and never noticed a visible response. Also applied Carbon X two weeks ago.
I pulled these blades this morning.

After talking to a friend and looking at another couple lawns in the area I'm thinking that it could simply be older leaves naturally dying off following the spring flush. Thoughts?


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Lawn looks great hopefully not a fungus.

On page two, you mentioned about 3" height of cut until after warm weather but not being able to keep up? Can you explain that post to me? What is your HOC in all these pics? Have you changed it over the season so far?

I am struggling to find a good height for my grass and yours looks great. I tried low (1.5")but I am not liking it. I tried high a couple years ago (4.5") and its would get matted down and bad fungus. Just trying to find something that works.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Vtx531 At 3"(actually 3 1/8") it seemed like I needed to mow it more than twice a week to keep it looking good. Between rain and work I was just not able to do it. It happens to me every year, I try to keep it a little shorter then miss a mow for whatever reason. Then I mow at my max height and stay there all season. I struggle with taking it back down after I'm at my max height. I like it better at the max height anyway. I think the color is better and the stripes are nicer.
The maximum height on my mower is 3 5/8". Often times I wish I could go higher but its probably a good thing that I can't.
I don't know that 1/2" makes much of a difference when it comes to fungus. I get fungus every year, brown patch. Most years its not horrible, last year it was devastating. 
BTW, I really like your lawn. The checker board pattern always looks good.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Last night we had severe thunder storms and a tornado warning. The tornado sirens in my town were on for a bit. 
Lots of lighting and .6" of rain. I expect the turf to really respond. 
I love Kansas weather in the spring!


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Butter said:


> @Vtx531 At 3"(actually 3 1/8") it seemed like I needed to mow it more than twice a week to keep it looking good. Between rain and work I was just not able to do it. It happens to me every year, I try to keep it a little shorter then miss a mow for whatever reason. Then I mow at my max height and stay there all season. I struggle with taking it back down after I'm at my max height. I like it better at the max height anyway. I think the color is better and the stripes are nicer.
> The maximum height on my mower is 3 5/8". Often times I wish I could go higher but its probably a good thing that I can't.
> I don't know that 1/2" makes much of a difference when it comes to fungus. I get fungus every year, brown patch. Most years its not horrible, last year it was devastating.
> BTW, I really like your lawn. The checker board pattern always looks good.


Thanks for the info and compliment. So you are at the max height currently? Seems like it is okay to go up in height but not down.

Im thinking 3.0"-3.5" is the sweet spot. Maybe a little bit more laying over at 3.5" (especially in depressions or wheel turning areas) but my wife has said in the past that the 3.5" looks better than 3" because it looks more "lush". Maybe the higher setting on riding mowers (4-4.5") is intended to knock down really tall grass that hasn't been mowed in a while, not a maintenance height?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Vtx531 Yes, I have been at my max height since late April, 3 5/8". That seems to be the sweet spot for me. I don't think its not a problem to go back down, especially if you do it over a few mows, I just personally don't like to.
I have friends that mow 4-4.5, maybe even 5". I would probably mow mine at 4" in the heat of the summer if I could.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

This weekend was supposed to be a very special weekend for my family. My oldest child was to graduate college today and my middle child was to graduate high school tomorrow. Stupid Coronavirus. While they will both graduate and get their diplomas there is no ceremonies or parties, so that's kinda sad. I'm proud of both of them and look forward to the next chapter of their lives. 
I mowed.


----------



## Socks (Jul 26, 2019)

Butter said:


> This weekend was supposed to be a very special weekend for my family. My oldest child was to graduate college today and my middle child was to graduate high school tomorrow. Stupid Coronavirus. While they will both graduate and get their diplomas there is no ceremonies or parties, so that's kinda sad. I'm proud of both of them and look forward to the next chapter of their lives.
> I mowed.


Congratulations to you and your family! The Rona can't keep us down forever! And nice stripes, as always :lol:


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Looks great! Hope to be able to stripe this season as well.

I think I'm going to make a mower change, and add the big leagues Checkmate striping kit.

Are you bagging? And are you using any striping kit or is that natural stripes with the mower?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Socks Thank you!
@iFisch3224 Thanks!
I almost always bag. It seems like l get a better cut with my mower. I have a homemade roller. There is a picture of my mower and roller somewhere in this journal.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Looking great as usual! Congratulations to your children and their achievements! Hopefully, you will be able to find a way to celebrate them. Maybe, a social distanced tailgating party?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Chris LI Thanks!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Lawn looks great and congrats to your kids!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@ksturfguy Thanks!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I mowed last night. It had been five days which is at least a couple too many. It was tall and shaggy. It's supposed to rain some most of the weekend.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I wasn't happy with how the grass looked after I mowed on Thursday. So I mowed again yesterday(Saturday). After I mowed I sprayed Greene County Fert. GreenEffect, Growth Products Essentials Plus and Dollor General Baby Shampoo. Got a little rain this afternoon but not nearly enough to water it in. More rain expected tomorrow.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Lawn looks great! One of my favorite journals.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Wiley Thank you!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

The last ten days have been tough. A death in the family, rain and work have left very little time for the lawn. 
I was able to mow on Friday. It had been six days since I had mowed and applied micronutrients and bio stimulates. The turf was long and thick so I double cut. It looked amazing. However as the hours past after the mow it started to look bad. I used a sharp blade but it looks like I used a butter knife. There is some kind of fungus and a lot of dead blades and stems. It has a general poor, unhealthy look. I deal with this to some extent every year. Thoughts?
This pic is immediately following the mow.

This pic is 24 hours later.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Maybe another round of bio stim products for recovery? Do you have kelp, molasses and alfalfa in your stash? I made some alfalfa tea last year for my vegetable garden and used kelp, molasses, and K4L Extreme blend on both the turf and garden. I believe that they helped.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Chris LI Thanks for the response. I have a little bit of alfalfa and Essentials Plus. I can also get molasses. I might try those. I am also due for fertilizer so I'll be throwing down CX in the next few days. 
This evening I applied Heritage G at 3lbs per K.
For the record the suggested spreader setting was way off for this product. I should have went with my gut feeling but I was excited to see my spreader listed so I just went with it.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I like Essential 1-0-1. The horticulturist at work swears by it for ornamentals.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Chris LI 
I just applied Essential a week ago. Do you think it is too soon to apply again?


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

When I had my TTTF I applied it once a week and didn't have any issues, I think you should be fine.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks @FORT 
I decided to give it a shot of N and see how it flushes out. I applied 13 lbs of Carbon X for about .6lbs of N per K. I was shooting for .5 but over shot a bit.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Butter said:


> @Chris LI
> I just applied Essential a week ago. Do you think it is too soon to apply again?


Probably not too early for a foliar app, unless you went much higher than the label rate. If it was more of a soil app (watered in), you should definitely be safe.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks Chris LI. I will probably apply more this weekend.
The weather has turned from cool and wet last week to hot, humid and dry this week.
Last night at 10:00 pm the temp was 80!
My lawn is really suffering. I'm not sure if it's the time of year, fungus, weather or something different. It has a dull, yucky, off color look to it.
Yesterday evening I mulch mowed with a sharp blade.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I got 3/4" rain last night. It has been very hot all week. Feels more like August than June.
It's supposed to cool back down next week.
Tonight I turned on my irrigation system for the season.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Definitely been a miserable week weather wise. I've been battling some fungus issues myself due to the hot and humid nights. Your lawn still looking great


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks @ksturfguy 
I need to mow but, as you know, it's so brutal hot. Hard on the turf but really tough on me!


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

It's funny that we are our own worst critics. Even though your lawn looks "yucky" to you, it's probably the best on the block. To me it still looks good from the pics. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

ksturfguy said:


> Definitely been a miserable week weather wise. I've been battling some fungus issues myself due to the hot and humid nights. Your lawn still looking great


Sorry to hear both of you are taking a beating with the heat. Have either of you tried syringing on those bad days? I will go out in the peak afternoon on really hot days when I'm off from work, and put the hose nozzle on a fog pattern and go to town. I think it does help to cool the turf. I don't have a real irrigation system, so I can't trigger my DIY system remotely.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> ksturfguy said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely been a miserable week weather wise. I've been battling some fungus issues myself due to the hot and humid nights. Your lawn still looking great
> ...


I did do that some last year. Have not this year. While its been in the 90s for a week straight we have got some rain so my lawn still looks fine outside of a couple small areas that have brown patch. I do have a couple areas that are almost 100% sun and get baked during the summer and i do like to spray them down during afternoon.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Budstl Thanks. We are definitely our own worst critics.
@Chris LI @ksturfguy 
I have never tried syringing. Maybe I'll try it later in the summer when it's hot and dry. ksturfguy will probably agree that later in the summer there comes a time when it's physically and financially impossible to get enough water down in our area. As hot as it's been this week I guess the turf actually likes the humidity. Like most plants. Unfortunately fungus also likes the humidity.
The humidity is most brutal for me!
Anyway this morning I mowed.


I also wanted to say that there are so many great lawn journals with people doing great things. I need a rainy Sunday to get caught up looking at them all!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Tonight I applied Acelepryn. A couple years ago I had grubs and cutworms really bad. This product worked well for me last year so I'm using it again. Plus a shot of SOP this time of year can't hurt.
I looked back at last years journal to check for a spreader setting. No spreader setting. So from here on out I will note spreader settings for future reference.
4lbs per k. M on my Anderson spreader was spot on for this product at this rate.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Humidity and fungus beats us up in the summer, too. Did you get much rain/relief from T.S. Cristobal?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Chris LI 
This afternoon/evening we have a decent chance for rain, high winds and possible tornadoes. Cooler weather is on the other side. It's been in the 90's for eight straight days with a high of 96 on Saturday. It's supposed to be 77 tomorrow.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Wow, you folks got scorched! Your lawn looks great despite the heat. 77* sounds like a good relief for you.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

It's Kansas, so we're used to some heat. We're just not used to it yet. A lot of years June is a transitional month but then again it's Kansas and you just never know what you're gonna get!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

We got, yesterday, one day relief from the heat and no rain. It's supposed to be in the 90's with no rain for the next 5-7 days with no rain. Guess I better step up my irrigation.
I had been messing with mowing height and pitch of the mower deck all week. I had been mowing with the deck and blade level. I believe that has been contributing to poor cut quality and white tips after I mow. I ended up with the front 1/4" lower than the rear. Tonight I mowed. It still looks a little dull because I was not mowing off a lot due to the increased HOC and little growth but I think I'm on the right track. I probably won't mow for awhile and mostly focus on watering.


----------



## MikeyVA (Jul 5, 2019)

Looks awesome, great color and density!

What hoc did you raise to?


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

wow nice stripes man. Looks great!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@MikeyVA Thanks! I went from 3 5/8" to 3 3/4". Not a huge difference but every little bit is gonna help with the hot dry spell we are having in my area. I also have the front 1/4" lower than the rear. I'm hoping that helps with quality of cut. I have been dealing with a lot of torn white tips and I think the pitch to the blade may help over the next couple mows.
@gregonfire Thanks!


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Butter said:


> It's Kansas, so we're used to some heat. We're just not used to it yet. A lot of years June is a transitional month but then again it's Kansas and you just never know what you're gonna get!


we've had some favorable temps here in st louis the last couple of days. Looks like the heat returns next week. I'm not looking forward to the hot and humid that we have to deal with. I always love those clean edges ya got going on.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Budstl Thanks! I love having the crisp edges with tall turf.
We got one day of good temps but the wind blew about 40mph that entire day with no rain. It was in the 90's with high humidity before now it's in the 90's and dry. I'm not sure which I prefer.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

It has been HOT and DRY the entire month of June. In the last 18 days, 16 have been in the 90's and only 3/4" of rain on June 5th. I have been watering about 1/2" every other day. I have the usual spot by the street that are poor, shallow soil that I have been hand watering. We are supposed to get rain starting tonight and through the weekend. The temps are supposed to drop as well.
I had not mowed for a full seven days. In anticipation of rain and cooler temps I mowed tonight. It definitely has a hot dry summer look but not too bad I guess given the weather conditions.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Wolverine Thanks!

I woke up this morning to rain! It hasn't amounted to much yet but more is on the way and the temp is way cooler!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Last Friday the rain only amounted to .20" and while it's a little cooler it's still hot. Evenings have been very nice. There's not much going on but watering just enough and mowing once a week. I have been hand watering next to the street where the soil is shallow and irrigation coverage is poor. It seems impossible to get enough water down. If July and August are anything like June I'm gonna need another stimulus check just to pay the water bill. 
Tonight I mowed.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

2.3" of rain last night! Probably the most important application of anything so far this season!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I spot sprayed broad leaf weeds and sprayed fungicide today.
It seems like the turf is already responding to the rain and thunderstorms from last night.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

For your fungicide do you use something from the big box stores or you buy the higher grade stuff and mix with water. Fungicides are new to me. This year is really first time using them and I havent been super consistent. Just bought the granular stuff from HD. Scott Disease X.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Still managing to keep it looking fabulous Butter&#128076; You are getting the same conditions as us over this side &#128563; Very hot for a while then thunder storms. We have had rain for a few days now.☺


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@ksturfguy 
I never really had a plan for fungus. Then last year I got devastating brown patch. So after talking to the guys at Premier here's my plan.
Headway G to start the season. 
28 days later Eagle(the app I just did)
14 days later Headway G again. 
28 days later Eagle again if necessary. 
All that being said I didn't use Eagle this app. I used something I got from a friend.
Hope that helps.
@jabopy Thanks! 
The thunderstorms and rain have been few and far between for us.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Next year I will probably get on more of a strict program like that. My lawn looks kinda rough right now. Some areas still really dark green but others are patchy brown. Identifying fungus is my weak area as far as lawn care so hard telling if it fungus or just heat/drought or most likely both lol. All the rain the last 2 days sure was nice though. Save me from watering for a couple days. My next house I will definitely install an irrigation system if it doesn't have one already. Watering 20k sqft 2 or 3 times a week by hose gets old.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

It is very hot and humid. The lawn is holding up pretty well despite a very challenging June. I mowed this evening.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

The stripes you do on your lawn are real deal bro. Love the diamonds.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@SNOWBOB11 Thanks! I love the diamonds too but it's getting time to switch it up.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Is Carbon X your main fert now? Would be nice if we could talk Premiere Farm into buying all the Carbon Earth stuff. Looks like a high quality product but idk if its worth the extra cost.


----------



## Jfarm_13 (Sep 22, 2019)

They would have a buyer in me. I had great results with carbon x this spring. I also have some x grn to spoon feed through the summer. Not sure premier would carry it. It is more expensive than the stuff I've seen in there. Maybe if we all asked on the same day they would see the real interest.. lol. It would be a lot cheaper than paying for shipping online. They are coming out with a balanced 16-4-8 soon. That would be something maybe they would carry.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@ksturfguy @Jfarm_13 
Last spring a stumbled into a group buy with Oklahoma members for original CX. I got two bags. I used it last late spring and early summer and this year the same. I'll probably do the same thing next year or until I use it up. It's good fertilizer. That would be cool if we had a local source for it. I would definitely continue to use it if I could buy it in Topeka. I would probably even drive to Kansas City or Wichita for it. But I wouldn't drive much further or have it shipped. Maybe by the time I'm out there will be a local distributor.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Friday I got a nice 1/2" rain. Temps have been in the upper 80's to lower 90's. Humidity has been high but not unbearable.
Sunday I got a few things done in the lawn.

I mowed.

I worked on the edge out by the street. 
Then it rained 1/4".

I applied Anderson's Humic DG at 2lbs/k. 

I applied soybean meal at 10lbs/k.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I like that edge on the street. Especially the corner. &#128077;


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Budstl Thanks!
Now that I have a clean edge I plan to maintain it like I do on concrete, with my stick edger. It's always been tougher to keep nice.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

I have been secretly admiring your dark green turf and incredibly tight mowing pattern for some time now. It looks fantastic!

You inspired me to try it in my own lawn! I mowed diamonds for the first time yesterday, but it doesn't show up even a quarter as well as your lawn. It's giving me more reasons to improve, thank you for that!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

CTTurfDad said:


> I have been secretly admiring your dark green turf and incredibly tight mowing pattern for some time now. It looks fantastic!
> 
> You inspired me to try it in my own lawn! I mowed diamonds for the first time yesterday, but it doesn't show up even a quarter as well as your lawn. It's giving me more reasons to improve, thank you for that!


I believe @Butter uses a striping kit so don't beat yourself up too much if your stripes aren't as visible.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@CTTurfDad Thanks for the kind words. 
@ksturfguy is right. I have a homemade roller attached to my mower. Even with the roller it takes a few mows to get the stripes burnt in.

Thursday we got .3" of rain. Temps have been in the low to mid 90's and humidity has been high. Despite fungicide apps I have some brown patch and some dollar spot.
Today I mowed.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wow very very nice...clean edges super green & lush. I love it.
What is your hoc?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@JDgreen18 Thanks!
HOC is 3 3/4"
Today I applied Headway G fungicide. The last time I applied it the spreader setting was way too high. So this time I dialed my spreader down. L 1/2 on my Anderson spreader. That was still too high. So I had to skip part of the side yard just like last time. As I was finishing it started to rain but as soon as the ground was wet it stopped.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Butter said:


> @JDgreen18 Thanks!
> HOC is 3 3/4"
> Today I applied Headway G fungicide. The last time I applied it the spreader setting was way too high. So this time I dialed my spreader down. L 1/2 on my Anderson spreader. That was still too high. So I had to skip part of the side yard just like last time. As I was finishing it started to rain but as soon as the ground was wet it stopped.


Yeah man desease pressure is high...i just put down some fungicide down myself.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I pulled weeds and mulched the front landscape bed today.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I usually only post pics if I mow or do some kind of application but today the lawn was looking good in full sun. I think a lot of the color can be attributed to last weeks soybean meal app. I had similar results last year after applying SBM. Of all the products I have put on my turf over the years I have never had a better response from a single product than from those two apps of SBM. There must be something that my grass or soil or microbes really needs or wants in the SBM.

Disclaimer: This is not a paid endorsement for soybean meal. Other than living in farm country I have no affiliation to soybeans or soybean meal.
I sprayed nutsedge with Sedgehammer today.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

where do you purchase your SBM from? Ive never used it but hard to argue with how your yard looks.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Lawn looks great even with high fungus pressure keep up the good work it definitely shows. Living on Long island NY finding SBM is nearly impossible I did pick up a bag once while on vacation and I agree my lawn loved it.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@ksturfguy I got the SBM from Ottawa Coop. I have a friend that works there. When I need some he drops it off at my house. $13 a bag plus $2 tip.
@M32075 Thanks!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Yesterday I missed a good rain. North of me got a few inches. I got a few drops. Even with irrigation and fungicide my lawn is looking tired from the dog days of summer. 
Last night I mowed.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Tomorrow we are having a little party for my daughters high school graduation. So today I mowed. Mostly cutting a few stragglers and nutsedge that's popped up since the last mow on Wednesday but really just getting my stripes to pop. Last mow for this set of stripes.
I actually should have mixed it up long ago but I wanted them to look good for the party.
It was so humid when I was mowing. The air was so thick it was like breathing gravy!
Temps are supposed to be near 100 tomorrow!


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Butter said:


> I wanted them to look good for the party.


Mission accomplished


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Vtx531 Thanks!
The party was yesterday from 2-5 which is prime time for my turf. The only thing the lawn didn't out shine was the graduate herself!


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Congratulations to the graduate &#128079;


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

@Butter not sure why I never noticed before but is that your lawn on Premiere Farm's website?

https://www.premierfarmandhome.com/


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@M32075 Thanks! 4.0 GPA, first in her class, gave a speech at graduation!
Luckily all my kids get their brains from their mom!
@ksturfguy That is my lawn! I renovated in September 2013 so that picture must be late spring or summer 2014.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I got 4.5" of rain in 24 hours and it's still raining!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Now gonna get hot and humid again so fungus pressure will be high. It was definitely nice getting that rain though.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Congrats on the grad and I'm glad the lawn is holding up well, considering all the heat you had.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Chris LI Thanks!
Last night I mowed. No roller. No stripes. I mowed across the pattern to let the stripes fade. I usually switch it up around July 4th but this year I stayed with this pattern a bit longer. Maybe too long. Most years I start right away rolling in a new pattern but this year I'm gonna mow it with no roller for a few times.
Tonight I applied Growth Products Micrel Total and Essentials Plus at 4oz/k each.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I think I've mentioned before that I'm often my own worst enemy or my lawns worst enemy.
Last night I hand watered along the street. I know that it's best not to water in the evening but I've been doing it all summer with no problems.
This morning I find several mycelium right where I watered. I thought I had some fungicide on hand but I can't find it. Guess I'm gonna have to let it ride.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

It might be a risk worth taking. I don't like to water in the evening, either.

I've been playing with fire, too, and sometimes burn the hair off my arms, so to speak. This year, I am trying to take more calculated risks. I have let it dry out a little too much, to reduce watering at night. However, I tend to hand pick weeds in the evening and will water if my hands get wet from moisture/dew that is typically felt, but unseen. At that point, I figure it's worth the risk. I don't spray fungicides, so I have to ride it out, too. If I didn't pick the weeds, I would assume the grass blades would be dry and would have missed an opportunity to water when the blades were already wet, thus potentially watering over the next day or two when the blades might be dry, creating conditions favorable to promote fungus activity. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Chris LI I like that approach. I ended up finding some Propiconazol and gave it a shot. 
What I really need to do is dig out and replace the soil along the street. It is poor soil consisting of sand, gravel, crappy soil and asphalt. It is also very thin. It is the only area that I have to hand water and even then I lose it at some point in the summer and have to reseed in the fall. Every year I say I'm gonna dig the soil up and replace it. Maybe this will be the year.
The temps are much cooler with rain today. There is a chance for rain most of the week and temps are cooler for at least the next week and a half. It will be a very good end to July and start to August.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Today I got 1/4" of rain. The temp is ten degrees cooler but it seems just as humid as it has been. Tonight I mowed. I have some fungus and the lawn has a summer look. It's looked better but it's looked worse for sure.
After I mowed I took a seat at my favorite spot in world, cracked a frosty cold one and listened to Kansas City Royals baseball. Somehow everything seems right with the world. At least my world.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Cooler temps this week and 1.5" rain through the week. Fungus along the ditch has escalated all week. I think that I should have tightened up applications of fungicide when the pressure was really high. I'm still trying to figure it all out.

Today I mowed for the third time with no stripes no roller. I just don't feel like myself without stripes.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

It has been a gorgeous week of weather this week! Almost fall like temperatures most of the week but it's creeping back up. It's supposed to be 96 Saturday. The lawns looking a little rough. This is the second summer in a row that I've had fungus problems. After last year I came up with a plan but it's like Mike Tyson said, "Everybody's got a plan til they get hit". Luckily this year it is mostly out by the street and ditch.
Tonight I mowed. The old stripes are fading. It's about time to start some new ones.

Hydrangeas are in full bloom.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

With cool season turf in my area July and August tends to separates the men from the boys, the women from the girls, the adults from the children. However you want to say it I have taken my seat at the kids table! Fungus and heat stress are taking their toll.
It's unusual for me to be home during the day during the week this time of year but is an unusual year. Anyway today I was home and mowed. I tried to mow in some new stripes. Double wide east west.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I mowed. Still looking a little rough. Better weather is on the way.

The neighbors moved out weeks ago. I don't think they are coming back for the basketball goal that's in my pics. If anyone wants it stop by I'll help you load it and we'll drink a beer.
On a similar note that house is for sale. In the 20+ years I've lived next door this is the third or fourth time it's been abandoned. Really kinda sad. If anyone's in the market for an 1890's Victorian in Kansas here's your chance. We could be lawn neighbor buddies.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Tonight I mowed north south doubles.
Like every summer this summer has had its share of challenges.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Way too hot to mow...so I mowed! Double cut.
 August has been tough and it's gonna end tougher. Dry and hot!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Looking good still. Good news is the long term models showing much cooler temps in early Sept. A few days with lows in the 40s.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks @ksturfguy The forecast does look encouraging. We can use some good seeding weather.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

It's been a tough week in a tough month.
Mid 90's all week and no rain until today.
.4" of rain and mid 80's today. 
Including this mornings rain I've had less than 1" of rain in August. I have used the irrigation a bunch but the limitations of my irrigation system really show.
Today I mowed.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

The weather has been a lot nicer this week.
Besides the fungus damage and some drought stressed spots my turf has recovered nicely. It is actually growing quite a bit. Last Sunday I sprayed some Poa triv with glyphosate. Last night I mowed.

Correction: Poa triv not Poa annua.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I have always struggled with growing quality turf right up against the street, between the ditch and the street. It's hot of course but the soil consists of dirt, sand, gravel, rocks, asphalt, limestone chips, etc. I'm surprised anything ever grew there. For awhile I have wanted to do something to make it easier. This weekend I finally did. I dug out all the crap , basically making a trench, and put in good topsoil. It was a lot of work so hopefully it pays off. I will seed it this evening or sometime this week.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Looks like a good week for putting seed down.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@ksturfguy It does look like good weather starting tomorrow. I wish I had my seeding done.
Tonight I mowed. It looked better before I mowed. Clearly visible are the spots I have sprayed with glyphosate.

I also applied soybean meal at .75lbs/N per K.
L 1/2 on my Anderson spreader. I really like SBM.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

After a cool and wet week this weekend has been awesome weather! I had a good lawn weekend. Saturday I mowed and overseeded the backyard and mowed the front. Today I seeded the areas in the front that I had sprayed with glyphosate. I wasn't able to seed the area along the street where I added soil. It is still too wet.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

We have been having perfect weather!
Tonight I finally seeded along the street.

My friend stopped by on the chopper he just "finished".

I thought I had some germination in the the spots I seeded Sunday but I couldn't find it after I got my phone. However I do have some germination in the bed of my pickup.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Day 5 germination!


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

Nice germination! What seed did you go with?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@FORT ol buddy! How ya doin?
I have used this Mountain View blend for few years now. The varieties change a little every year. I've had very good luck with it and it's available from a local farm store.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

&#128077; looking good.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

@Butter I've been living the dream by following your journal haha  Time got away from me this year and haven't kept up with my journal but I always have time to read through yours! Keep it up, your hard work is paying off!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

It was a very nice weekend! Temps just below average but dry. Yesterday afternoon I mowed. I, in no way think I have this lawn thing figured out but I do feel like I'm in a good place with my lawn. The color is great, the density is good. I'm happy headed into fall.



One week since I seeded the spots I killed. Germination is good, uniformity and density seem ok.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Day 6 germination along the street. Notice the blockade of flags to keep out teen drivers, farmers and other traffic.




The other spots I seeded 10 days ago.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Looking solid


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Today I mowed. Double cut. It's tough for me to get a good pic of the east west north south doubles but it looks pretty good in person. There's just something about TTTF when the days start getting shorter.

 
The spots I killed looking good. I fertilized them and will mow next mow. 13 days since I seeded.

Along the street 9 days since I seeded.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I just got over 1" of rain in about 30 minutes along with some slow release water.

The 10 day old seedlings along the street had water rushing across them. They are laid over but held strong. The peat moss and compost top dressing is washed away.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Good to finally get some rain again. We only got .1" but better then nothing i guess.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

:lol: slow-release water.

Your seeded areas looked great prior to this, I hope they're doing ok!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

The spots seeded 2 weeks ago are fine, unaffected. The strip along the street, seeded a week and a half ago, has some loss. The water from the street was rushing through it and it wasn't completely germinated. After a couple days of drying out I'll probably clean it up and add more seed.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

There was light, patchy frost in the area this morning. I don't think it was frosty at my house but it was dark and I was sleepy when I left the house. I mowed this evening.

My Maple is getting some nice color. I really love this time of year!


----------



## jamesonw (May 3, 2019)

Great stripes for sure! Always fun to see the maples start to turn. Funny watching the north side vs the south and timing. We had a sugar maple in our first home, loved it. Maybe down the road. Great stand of turf, and fantastic landscaping. &#128076;&#127995;


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@jamesonw Thanks!
Good day in the lawn today. Perfect early fall weather we're having in Kansas. No rain but otherwise perfect.
I did a little touch up seeding.
 Seedlings by the street are looking good.
I threw down some AMS at .5lbs/N per K. K setting on my spreader is spot on.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

The weather has been really nice lately. Hotter and dryer than normal for this time of year but still really nice. Yesterday was 20* hotter than average. We haven't had rain for awhile. Dry August, September and October so far.
The fescue really takes on a great color this time of year. This evening I mowed, doubles north/south. I really struggle to get good pictures this time of year with the north/south/east/west mowing pattern.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

I can see that spot in the center fading into the background! It looks awesome, well done.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks@CTTurfDad It's filled in all but a little bit.
Today I mowed.

Thanks October!!!


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks! @Wiley


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

With Kansas weather there are few things that are predictable but average first frost may be one of them. Light frost overnight/early morning, right on schedule. October 15.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I had been out of town all weekend. When I got home this afternoon I mowed and applied AMS at .6lbs N/K. L setting on my spreader. Irrigation is set to water it in tonight. It is sooo dry! This is the driest fall I can remember. The temps are cooling down quickly. Someone drove through the new grass along the street. I guess I'm gonna have to put back the impenetrable wall of of pin flags.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thursday the high was in the upper 80's. It's been colder the last couple of days and is about to get very cold with a chance for snow early next week. Today I mowed.


It's easy to dominate this time of year when the neighbors Bermuda and crabgrass go dormant.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Looking great. I was going to mow today but couldn't find the motivation in the cold. Will do it next week when it warms back up. Im guessing I got 3 more mows left


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks! @ksturfguy 
I am not ready for low temps in the 20's and snow but it's supposed to be upper 50's by the weekend.
Today I went on the roof to clean the gutters.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Wow, what a line! How do you prevent that bermuda from invading?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Pylex and occasionally carefully applied Glyphosate.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Snowed this morning. I don't like the snow or the cold but it won't last long and the moisture is nice.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Snow Monday. Today 66* and gorgeous! Windy but gorgeous. 
Today I mowed, applied AMS at .6lbs/K and Microgreene at 9oz/K and Greeneffect at 6oz/K.
It's the last push to get every ounce of goodness out of my turf.
Halloween is always kinda bittersweet because the lawn looks so good but I know it will be coming to an end in the near future.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Modern plumbing is great till it ain't!


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Oof. Thankfully thats only 24" below the surface. Ruptured pipe?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Long story short: Eight years ago a contractor for the utility company(city) bored the gas line right through my sewer. Then did a halfa$$ repair. Then lied to me about hitting it.
The sewer has gotten progressively worse until it has totally failed.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Sewer update. I'm back in business. At some point I will have to replace the whole thing but for now we're good.

The weather has been absolutely amazing this fall. Unseasonably warm. The iron app last week along with a series of nitrogen apps this fall have helped. The lawn looks very good I think. Today I mowed, mulched in some leaves and bagged some. It's still growing. Not much but still growing.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

The weather this fall continues to be incredible! We've had some cold frosty mornings but mostly above average temps.
A little rain early this week. Yesterday I mowed and sucked up some leaves. My fescue is still growing, not much since last week but it is still growing. I wanted to apply my last fert app for the season but I ran out of time and it was really windy. This morning I raked up some more leaves and this afternoon I applied my final fert of the season.
I blended AMS with some Ewing 17-5-9 for .66 lbs N/k.
Note: The plywood is covering the sewer repair that's ongoing.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Still looking great!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@ksturfguy Thanks. This mild fall we are having is amazing!
After my fert app yesterday I set my irrigation to run overnight to water it in. I thought it wasn't supposed to get below freezing. I was wrong. This morning the lawn was covered in ice!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

The incredible weather this fall continues in my area. Yesterday we got .45" of rain. Today I had planned to rake up a few leaves and not mow. I couldn't help myself. I mowed. It's still growing a little bit. It grew more this week than the week before probably due to the nitrogen app last week. 
The Poa triv. grew 3 or 4" this week. Does that stuff ever struggle? 
Color is really holding on. Looking through pictures of previous years it seems hit and miss this time of year and almost completely dependent on weather, particularly temperature and moisture.


For comparison here is a picture from the same date in 2019.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Butter said:


> The Poa triv. grew 3 or 4" this week. Does that stuff ever struggle?


That's crazy. As far as it struggling in the Fall, nope, not really. I swear it keeps growing slightly even in the middle of Winter when the ground is frozen. I guess this could happen if snow insulates it. Another possibility is that because it has stolons, it warms up when the sunlight thaws out the surface and there is no snow.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Green said:


> Butter said:
> 
> 
> > The Poa triv. grew 3 or 4" this week. Does that stuff ever struggle?
> ...


It seems like it never goes dormant in my irrigated turf. Not in the summer or the winter. If it grows up taller than the fescue this week I will treat the top with some Glyphosate. I'm not sure if it will do any good but I will try. If I kill even a small percent it will be worth it.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Yesterday we got just over 1/4" of rain.
Today I got the irrigation winterized.
Temps are are getting cooler but the color is still great. Very few signs of the impending dormancy.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I was going back through your journal looking for recent HOC, but didn't see it listed. Eyeballing it, it looks to be about 3". Am I in the ballpark?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Currently at about 3 1/4". I like to leave it tall through the fall and drop it down a notch in the spring for the first couple mows.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving!

It's a beautiful frosty morning!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I didn't mow this weekend. The lawn has pretty much stopped growing. The color is slowly fading. It's been a very good mild fall but more consistent cold weather starts tomorrow.


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

Are you using that sheet of plywood to lawn stripe? Just dragging it across the lawn? If so, have you compared it to a rolling striper?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@stevehollx Ha ha. No. The plywood is covering a hole where I have an ongoing sewer repair. I have a homemade roller attached to my mower.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Update from the weekend.
The great fall weather has continued into winter. Lows in the upper 30's/high 20's. Highs in the 50's. Maybe into the 60's this week. We could use some moisture. The heavy frost most mornings is slowly zapping the color but it looks pretty good for December.
This weekend I repaired some teen driver damage by the street. Sprayed broadleaf weeds and applied urea to the backyard. I didn't mow this weekend, it's not growing at all. I may do one last cleanup mow in the next couple weeks before it gets really cold. It is a really good feeling going into winter with the turf in good shape.

The Poa triv. is still growing strong. I treated some of it with a glyphosate sponge yesterday. @Green and other veterans of the war on triv, have you had any luck treating it in the early winter?

Lastly an early winter landscape pic.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Butter, if you want to go full-on experimental, you can try very careful spot sprays of Tenacity with surfactant mixed with ammonium sulfate just to spritz the upper foliage. I would try twice a week at the 2oz per acre rate for 2 weeks. That is a lot of Mesotrione in a short period. When I did it a few Falls ago, I started in late October or early November, and reached the 16oz limit, maybe even surpassed it accidentally. I also sprayed too heavy and too wide. I ended up with dead patches in the Spring. Even about half the good grass was killed in those patches. The rest was stunted. I had to reseed. I did not use the AMS when I did it. If I tried it again, I would do it more conservatively as I outlined above, but with AMS because it's so late in the season. Again, this is fully experimental. As you know, Tenacity normally doesn't kill Triv, but something about the time of year and approach I used did it. But go easy...


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Green Thanks.
That method may be a bit out of my comfort level.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

The color continues to fade but it's still not bad and it is almost January. I don't remember decent color this deep into the season for awhile and definitely not last year. It sure could use some moisture. Snow, rain and a wintery mix is on the way.
The Poa triv that I sponged with glyphosate earlier in the month seems untouched. I guess it was too late.

Today was a nice day. Upper 30's and sunny.
I filled in the hole from the sewer repair. Even though I tamped it in several lifts I expect it to settle some over winter. The freeze/thaw cycles through winter will help. I'll seed it either dormant over the winter or in the spring. I don't have much experience dormant seeding and I have had very little success spring seeding so we will see. If I don't feel confident of the seeding I may cut some sod from the back yard.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

From what I've seen, dormant seeding seems to work well on bare spots, but you have to cover them well. Overseeds, not so much...they don't always work regardless of what you do. I wouldn't put seed down until mid Feb at the earliest in my area, because it germinates in April.

Use a little extra seed.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Green Thanks.
I think I will try dormant seed and then touch it up later in the spring depending on how it germinates. I also have a few small spots I need to seed in the spring.
I got 1.6" of rain yesterday. That is the only moisture since before Thanksgiving. Things were getting dry. I feel better about going into winter with good soil moisture.


----------



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

So glad to have spent the last 20 minutes getting lost in this journal-- you do an amazing job! Your battle with tire tracks out by the street gives me heartburn from when I used to deal with that at my old house. Always ticked me off! Looking forward to following your journal in 2021


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@nikmasteed Thanks!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Despite 2020 being a horrible year for humanity it was a pretty good year for my lawn. Here's the gritty details.
Weather 
Low temp -2 on February 14. This was the only temp below freezing.
High temp 97 on July 18 and September 7. No temps over 100.
29" of rain. Average is 36. Last year over 50"
8" of snow.
Spring was early and warm.
Summer was hot, dry and very humid.
Fall was absolutely gorgeous!
Winter hasn't been bad so far.
Irrigation 
15.5"
Nutrients 
5.4 lbs of N/K. That seems like a lot.
Nitrogen consisted of Carbon X, soybean meal(my turf loves SBM) and AMS.
Micro nutrients and humid applied as well.
Fungus 
Even with a solid fungicide plan I had a little brown patch and maybe some dollar spot although what I thought was DS may be a leaky fuel cap on my mower.
Mowing 
46 times between March 25 and November 22.
Projects
I removed and replaced bad soil along the street and seeded it. This has been the only area I have had to reseed year after year. I'm hoping the better soil will prevent this moving forward.
I had to dig a coffin sized hole for a sewer repair. I'll seed early spring. Cool thing I discovered is that I have really nice soil at least 2' deep.
I'm sure I'm forgetting some things I wanted to mention.
Big thanks to TLF members and moderators and everyone that makes this place possible. This forum is awesome and I learn something new here everyday. I'm glad to have my journal here as my little part of TLF. Also thanks to anyone who happened to read my journal.
Here's to a new year! Spring can't get here fast enough!

Hopefully I'm not the only one that takes selfies with their lawn. It drives my wife crazy and embarrasses my kids and my neighbors laugh!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Great post with end of year wrap up! You're a great contributor to the TLF community, and it is always a pleasure to read your journal. Good luck in 2021!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

That's funny about the lawn selfies. Happy Hew Year, and keep the family on their toes with the lawn stuff!

It only went below freezing once this year with the -2 ? Not below 0 ?

Listing your irrigation in inches makes me want to count up mine.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Green said:


> That's funny about the lawn selfies. Happy Hew Year, and keep the family on their toes with the lawn stuff!
> 
> It only went below freezing once this year with the -2 ? Not below 0 ?
> 
> Listing your irrigation in inches makes me want to count up mine.


Oops! -2 was the only low below 0. Many lows below freezing.
Happy New Year!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Chris LI said:


> Great post with end of year wrap up! You're a great contributor to the TLF community, and it is always a pleasure to read your journal. Good luck in 2021!


Thanks @Chris LI


----------



## Jfarm_13 (Sep 22, 2019)

Always good to see another Kansas lawn. Hope to one day have mine at least close to as good as yours. What were the final of each NPK for the year? Is the 5.4 just the N? I messed up and didn't apply in August when it was hot. Learning more all the time. Now we wait until we can mow again.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Jfarm_13 Thanks. The 5.4 is just N. The last soil test I had, February 2019, showed P and K very high. So I hopefully get enough for maintenance levels from the SBM and Carbon X. However I'm curious now and may add them up to see. Unfortunately its gonna be awhile before we mow. When I was shoveling snow off the driveway Friday I was thinking how much I rather be mowing!


----------



## Jfarm_13 (Sep 22, 2019)

@Butter youve got me beat by over 2lbs..lol. I think I will put down a little more next year. Learning all the time. 
I may try and sneak a "mow" in for the final leaves from the neighbors oak. And of course now we get the precipitation we needed in September and October. Spring will be here before we know it


----------

